# Tool for pointing removal.



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> All my trowels and pointers are from Marshalltown...I am still in search for good plaster trowel...Currently using Marshalltown XtraLite,its ok,nothing special.


Have you tried Kraft tools - http://www.krafttool.com/default.aspx
they bought W. Rose a while back so you can get some good brick trowels too if needed. Tons of stuff available here.

BTW...Rose is made right around the corner from my home and I have just about every trowel they ever made. All my jointer's and slickers are Rose you never wear them out. 

Okay, I don't own every trowel...


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> Have you tried Kraft tools - http://www.krafttool.com/default.aspx
> they bought W. Rose a while back so you can get some good brick trowels too if needed. Tons of stuff available here.
> 
> BTW...Rose is made right around the corner from my home and I have just about every trowel they ever made. All my jointer's and slickers are Rose you never wear them out.
> ...


Yup ..love my rose trowel. Mine is 9 years old.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

superseal said:


> Have you tried Kraft tools - http://www.krafttool.com/default.aspx
> they bought W. Rose a while back so you can get some good brick trowels too if needed. Tons of stuff available here.
> 
> BTW...Rose is made right around the corner from my home and I have just about every trowel they ever made. All my jointer's and slickers are Rose you never wear them out.
> ...


I have Rose Philly style brick trowel,really nice and I like it a lot.

Rest of my masonry knives/trowels are Marshalltown...I should definetly look into list of upgrading my tools,I recieved grant from goverment so I am kinda looking around to shop.

EDIT problem with stucco trowels is that they take time to get used to.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

I have that wooden handled Rose trowel as well, everyone gets the orange handled one, although mine is not shiny like the one in your picture. I like to grind the joints outs and expose the brick for the best best bite at least towards the front a bit. A fresh grinding wheel really helps. I tried the vacuum attachment and don't like it. I used the gun with the hopper. It works best with an old screwgun with a chuck key to lock it from getting loose where it drives the auger. Squeeze bags do the trick just as well IMO working out of a pan and theres not to much of a need to keep rinsing it for every use.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

superseal said:


> Have you tried Kraft tools - http://www.krafttool.com/default.aspx
> they bought W. Rose a while back so you can get some good brick trowels too if needed. Tons of stuff available here.
> 
> BTW...Rose is made right around the corner from my home and I have just about every trowel they ever made. All my jointer's and slickers are Rose you never wear them out.
> ...


Yeah I love the leather handle ones. Ive worn holes through some of my rose jointers :whistling


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

JD3lta said:


> I tried the vacuum attachment and don't like it. I used the gun with the hopper. It works best with an old screwgun with a chuck key to lock it from getting loose where it drives the auger. .


I use this most the time. Its like a little honey badger grinder.
http://www.contractorsdirect.com/General-Tools/Angle-Grinders/Bosch-1775E-5u2033-Tuckpoint-Grinder


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JD3lta said:


> I have that wooden handled Rose trowel as well, everyone gets the orange handled one, although mine is not shiny like the one in your picture.


I dont like the orange handled ones..they feel weird. I have the leather handle one as well but it never looked shiny like that picture. Maybe Super polishes up his trowels!:laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tint the handle with gloss tint :lol:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> I dont like the orange handled ones..they feel weird. I have the leather handle one as well but it never looked shiny like that picture. Maybe Super polishes up his trowels!:laughing:


Yea, on special occasions I'll whip out this one :whistling :laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> Yea, on special occasions I'll whip out this one :whistling :laughing:


Nice trowel golden boy!!:notworthy


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

superseal said:


> Yea, on special occasions I'll whip out this one :whistling :laughing:


Funny !


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

the orange handle rose trowels wear out to fit your fingers. I have 3 of them nobody else can use them because of the wear to them. it keeps the laborers away


----------

